# How do you move 1200 Miles with a Farm?



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

We have never quite felt at home where we live. Although it's the south, for some reason we have found the people to be fairly non-welcoming (we have lived here since 2006) and find it difficult to make any real friends despite inviting folks over and such. I think some folks find us a little odd with the whole dairy goat/farm/homesteading thing too since we don't live in an uber rural area. We really don't have too much here anymore since my MIL died this past winter. This has me yearning to move back up to Maine where some of my family lives. We did live up there for 11 months while trying to sell this house, but the sale fell through so we moved back to NE Tennessee. When we lived in Maine, we loved the area, people, and community. We felt very welcomed, there are a lot of homesteaders out there and an active community in free choice regarding foods like raw milk. 

Although I am jumping the gun, if we did move back there I would really want to take our goats, LGD, (the poultry would be sold) and maybe sheep. The last time we moved up there, it took us over 2 days to travel that distance. I would hate to sell my herd (yes, selling is more logical) since I have raise some of these from babies and have helped some of these mommas give birth, etc. Have any of you done such a long distance move with your livestock and if so, how?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We haven't moved across country with goats (yet) but we have moved 2000 miles with horses too many cats to count dogs and ferrets and 3 kids. I at this time with goats would get a nice 4 place horse trailer that I could separate the bucks from the does in. Maybe even the LGD could go there. If the does were in milk i would make sure they were at the back of the trailer so I could milk. We did move a goat for a 10 hour trip we got her out at rest stops/ We use to get the horses out at rest stops too and walk them let them drink good and graze a little. You sure get some strange looks but a lot of interested people too. It was actually fun.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

One mile at a time... Maine is the place to be.


----------



## Obe-Willow (Sep 21, 2006)

I know a good amount of people that have gone that distance with livestock. My friend last year was going to a show and they had to travel 3,000 miles one way with over 30 dairy goats (15-20 were in milk). They also have to have enough supplies with them to last them 2.5-3 weeks. I think you just have to be prepared. I am planning on going with them this year for a show and it will take us about 2 days to drive (~1250 miles). For staying the night places the best option is to talk to a small fairgrounds that is located on the way and have that be your stopping place for the night. Most fairgrounds will let you pay a small fee to have you spend the night and let your animals roam around in the arena for the night. This allows them to rest and for you to milk. To make sure your animals get enough water and rest the best option is to stop 3-4 times during the day at rest stops and allow them to drink water and eat. The best way for milk goats to travel is with empty udders so milk them out before you leave for the day. Depending on how many you have will dictate how big of a trailer you will need. Don't pack them in there too tight but having them close together will allow them more stability during the drive. I know it sounds a big task to move animals that far but as long as you are prepared you should be fine. 

Hope that helps!

~Marisa~


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

We moved 6 goats, 13 chickens, 2 Newfoundlands, 1 Anatolian Shepherd, 4 cats, and two macaws, along with all of our stuff, in a 24' U-haul with a bumper-pull small stock trailer. We had a LOT of stuff, and the macaws rode with us in the cab.

We drove 20 hours straight through, switching drivers while the other one slept, but you would likely need to stop for one night.

First, I built a simple coop-like thing, 4'x8', with the lower compartment 3' high, then a piece of plywood, and the upper compartment 2' high. I packed the U-haul with all of our stuff, except an overnight bag, and put the coop-like thing in the very back. Bucks went in the bottom, chickens went in the top, and 2 large pet carriers were on either side of it with 2 cats each in them.

The coop-thing had wood pellets, normally used for stoves, spread thickly to soak up waste.

The divided stock trailer held dogs on one side, and does on the other. 

Food was provided for everyone, and every time we stopped for anything, they got water. We left at 6 a.m., and at 9 am, stopped and bought ice, which we added in bowls to the cats and chickens, and in styrofoam coolers (without the lids) to the goats and dogs. (We made this trip in June) This kept everyone cooler, and they could lick or eat the ice, or drink the ice water. We still offered water with every stop. We also replaced the ice and drained excess water (so it wouldn't slosh all over everything) as needed. Cats and dogs got bathroom breaks when we stopped.

If you used a larger, bumper-pull trailer, I think you could take everything. I have seen U-Hauls pulling 16 ft car haulers behind them, I am sure one could handle a stock trailer.

When we arrived, we unloaded all of the stock and got them situated, then we unloaded all of the stuff. The next day, I took a water hose and rinsed out the U-Haul, then a bit of fabuloso and a scrub brush for the tough spots. Then rinsed it again and returned it cleaner (and smelling of lavender) than I got it.

Moving trucks are not anywhere CLOSE to airtight, so ventilation was not a problem. However, be aware of the weather if you choose to go that route. Freezing temps and lots of snow is not a problem for animals inside an enclosed truck, but heat IS. Be sure, if you move in summer, like we did, to plan and budget for lots of ice to keep them cool during the trip. (and yes, the ice does work to "air condition" the truck)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

prairiedog said:


> We haven't moved across country with goats (yet) but we have moved 2000 miles with horses too many cats to count dogs and ferrets and 3 kids. I at this time with goats would get a nice 4 place horse trailer that I could separate the bucks from the does in. Maybe even the LGD could go there. If the does were in milk i would make sure they were at the back of the trailer so I could milk. We did move a goat for a 10 hour trip we got her out at rest stops/ We use to get the horses out at rest stops too and walk them let them drink good and graze a little. You sure get some strange looks but a lot of interested people too. It was actually fun.



Don't forget the horse that injured himself just before we embarked on our second cross-country move. Had to give him anti-biotic shots twice a day during te four days we were on the road.

Or the broken finger when one horse decided to fly out of the trailer. Or the hair full of laundry soap, courtesy of the multitude of cats, or chasing the cat that dashed out of the hotel room, or the cat that would throw herself into the windshield and scratch everybody on her way by. Or the dog that slept in the litter box, or the ferret that made surprise attacks on the cats, or the time we left the hay door on the trailer open, or the flat tire on the trailer in the middle of nowhere,lol

Don't forget to pack your sanity in a box and put it on the truck. You won't use it much during the move, but you might need it once you get to where you are going.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Don't forget to pack your sanity in a box and put it on the truck. You won't use it much during the move, but you might need it once you get to where you are going.


ound: :rotfl: :hysterical:


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

It's what memories are made of.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL, Alice moves goats twice a year between TX and MO. Not as far, but it can be done...Planning, lots of planning.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

We moved to NM with four horses, six cats and two dogs. Friend drove the Penske, DH had the horse trailer with the horses, we each had a dog and the cats rode in the back of my expedition in two large dog crates. We took our time getting there and stopped each night at a horse motel (arranged ahead of time), stalling the horses and letting the dogs have the run of the cleaned out stock trailer. Cats went into the motel room with us. 
The trip back we deadheaded it and drove straight through. Never again. 
I've already put DH on warning... we move any distance again and the goats, horses, cats, dogs, rabbits and some carefully selected chickens are going and someone else is going to haul everything but the pets. I don't stress or worry about anything, really, but I did the critters on the trip!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. We do move goats, dogs, and humans 700 miles in the spring and fall. I've done it in one day most times, but have driven it in two days just because we wanted to. The goats stay in the trailer if we stop overnight. We bring along the hay and feed they are used to, and I've been known to cut browse at road side parks!

You might want to practice loading and unloading the critters and making a few practice trips to get them used to it. Mine know the drill now and simply load up, but the first few trips were not that smooth.

There is one goat (the one who had quint bucklings last year) who sticks her nose out at every stop and CLEARLY asks if we are there yet.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

We moved 12 horses 900 miles from eastern northcentral Minnesota to the Ozarks--it will be 10 years ago next month. One was in her 30s and one is certifiably crazy (we had a rescue at the time; most of the old girls have since died of old age), along with 5 dogs, a cat and our worldly belongings. Friends helped us with a convoy of three horse trailers.

That said, I would go back tomorrow if I hadn't fallen in love with floppy-eared goats since moving here. I'm afraid their ears would freeze that far north (they are all Southern Sallies; the one born farthest north was born in southern Ohio but the rest are from Missouri, Arkansas and Texas). And, there is the water buffalo to think of too; the species is hardy that far north but ours was born in Texarkana.

I know exactly how you feel, though. May 17th is Leaving Minnesota Day and I wear black that day, always.

Some day, when there are far fewer of us, we will go home.

Sue


----------



## debmac (May 24, 2006)

It's certainly doable. We moved 1800 miles with horses, goats, chickens, and dogs. From Maryland to North Dakota. We stopped every 2 hours to let everyone get their legs, drove straight through switching drivers. We unloaded the horses once in Wisconsin, and took a long rest. Everyone came through healthy, but glad to get off the trailer.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow..I have *NO* words of wisdom for you. I just wanted to say that I am in awe of all of you that have done this. I would be a total wreck and need heavy sedation for myself if we did this..:banana:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> Wow..I have *NO* words of wisdom for you. I just wanted to say that I am in awe of all of you that have done this. I would be a total wreck and need heavy sedation for myself if we did this..:banana:


This is why you pack your sanity away and put it on the truck. Just don't forget to unpack it...

Where _did_ I put that box...? :sing:


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing. My whole life is somewhat up in the air right now as my boyfriend is searching for a job and applying to grad school programs. I could end up anywhere in the country by the end of next year. For this reason, I am trying to keep my farmstead operation VERY small, because I know I'm going to want to bring most of my animals with me when we eventually move. You all give me hope that it is possible!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I moved 400 miles with 50 rabbits, 100 chickens, a dozen goats, 4 dogs, and 3 cats. Pick-up truck.

As soon as the house sells, we will be moving 300 miles with 100 rabbits, a dozen goats, a dozen sheep, 2 dozen cattle, 4 dogs, 6 cats, turkeys, who knows what else. Plus an ungodly amount of equipment. We bought a semi this time.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot to add....

I'm sorry things are turning out this way for you, Rechelle.  Y'all have a great little setup there and of course you have great animals and they recieve great care. (for those who don't know, my Snowflake and Flurry came from Rechelle)

<<<<hugs>>> for all you've gone through recently.


We're sorta kinda maybe up in the air too. DH should hear about a promotion today. Not sure if we'll be able to stay here or have to relocate.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Reading this, all I can say is... I am sooooooo glad we own!

Except for a few months out of our whole lives, DH still lives on the property he was born on and I've never been more than 5 miles distance from where my family lived when I was born. And I like it that way!

I know it can be done, and I know you can make it an adventure, but I'd rather have different adventures. 

ETA We live in AL and Poppy (Nubian) froze the tip of one of her ears so it's a little shorter than the other, so I can see the worry over being that far north!


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Rechelle, Maine is the nicest place to homestead. You are right, there really is an awesome community up there. I lived most of my life in Maine, from birth until my late 20s. DH and I moved south for work.
We probably won't move back, but I love the idea that SOMEONE can.  Like someone else said, just take it 1 mile at a time. Get the vehicles checked, invest in AAA, and you should do fine. I figure, if you can travel that far with small children, animals are a breeze.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A nice big stock trailer. Possessions in the front, tarped along the sides, critters in the back. For smaller stock, I would build very sturdy crates out of LOTS of 2x4s and stack some of them. Buck goats on the bottom, chickens on top. Dogs on top too, they'll jump in and out. 
If you can be a little open as far as dates, that's a lot easier then setting a "It *must* be the 14th" type deadline, trust me, it is easier to "camp" in your empty, packed up place for a day then fight weather.

And try not to stress too much. I won't lie, it will not be fun. But, you will get a really good story out of it. Like the time I put a tow hitch on a K car and packed my stuff in a box built on a boat trailer frame, 7 cats, 1 dog, 2 budgies, Spike the guinea pig, my 4 yo and my BIL (he was hitching a ride to visit his folks) into the K car and moved 1300 miles. In January. From Florida.
See, you just know it's a good story. I bet you smiled.

Dreamgoat Annie - life is short. If you want to go home, then go. I lived in FL for 8 years and hated it. I could have been doing something else with my life _for 8 years_. Move in the spring or summer and your water buffalo will grow a nice coat in the fall. Sew some Snoods for your Nubians and go. If, after 10 years, you still think of the other place as _home_ - then it is.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Otter said:


> Dreamgoat Annie - life is short. If you want to go home, then go. I lived in FL for 8 years and hated it. I could have been doing something else with my life _for 8 years_. Move in the spring or summer and your water buffalo will grow a nice coat in the fall. Sew some Snoods for your Nubians and go. If, after 10 years, you still think of the other place as _home_ - then it is.


This...so this. Don't waste your life someplace that you don't love.


----------

